# Upcoming NYC Trip



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

I will be traveling to New York on business between December 28 and January 1. During my stay, there will be a considerable amount of down time when I will have the ability to roam the City. As this will be only my second trip to New York and my first trip there without my wife, I am looking for a bit of advice.

First, as touristy as it may sound, I would love to visit the bar rooms at both The Four Seasons and 21. If any of you NY veterans have any advice as to when the optimal time would be for a solo to pop in for a cocktail at either of those establishments (if that's even possible), I would be appreciative.

Also, there's a very good chance that I may be looking for some form of New Years Eve entertainment that does not involve Times Square. If any of you have suggestions as to venues where one can enjoy a less-than-frenetically paced December 31, that would be spectacular. I'm staying at the Waldorf and have a midday flight to catch the following day, so venues that are reasonably close to there would be most attractive to me.

Many thanks in advance for whatever suggestions you'd care to offer.


----------

